# Disaster!! Tegu tail loss, help!!



## Geckotopia (Jul 7, 2012)

So, I've been doing really great with MiGusta... eats well, handles well, all good.... BIG blunder today.

I took his dinner box (the box he eats in) outside so he could munch and gets some real UVB rays. I sat down at the table next to him to skectch for a bit. I had nothing to worry about- he can't jump out of his box, it's too high......WRONG!

He jumped out and took off running, I chased him, but I'm no match for him, by the time i got the side gate open that he ran under- he was gone. 

Now in tears I tear apart the yard, I check around dupsters, cars, bushes....then I do it again. This is when I find him, under the recycler, with his tail chopped off from my first round of checking :-(

Its a clean cut, I washed it off, put ointment on, and I know it can grow back.... my question- Should I give him a sterile, paper towel lined cage until it heals?

I feel sick over this......... I'm still a bit shakey. He seems ok, even more shaken then me of course, any other ideas on how to help him? Thank god it's just his tail....worst mother EVER right here folks.


----------



## chelvis (Jul 7, 2012)

The tail is design to drop off so losing it will not harm his overall health. As long as his enclosure is clean and there is no rot in the cage it should be fine to keep his bedding in there. Most likely in a few days you will see the end were it is pink now turn black, this is not dying tissue but the new tail growing in. Once the black cap forms there is very little chance of infection. 

You are not the worse tegu mother ever, you got your tegu back and I am sure there may be some trust issues at first but you'll over come those. Just keep in mind all young tegus can jump and climb out of this we think are too tall for them. We have all learned this lesson is some form. 

So take a deep breath, tell yourself your little guy is going to be just fine and relax.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Jul 7, 2012)

Ahh That must have been very scary for you. You are not a bad mama you found him and did the right thing by cleaning it off and puttin meds on it.. Like the post above. as long as the cage has clean bedding no worries just put some ointment on it daily and keep it clean and dry. My little one has a tail regrowth himself.. gives him character Just know you are a good mama and next time no box outside inless you can put a harness and leash on him..


----------



## Geckotopia (Jul 7, 2012)

Thank you so much for the feed back. There is no rot, the cage is clean. Should I adjust humidity to keep it dryer in there? 

And yes, my little man is getting a harness! I am blown away by how fast he is.......scary. He has burried himself, I am glad he ate a big meal right before this. I really want to continur feeding him in another container, but I don't think hes speaking to me right now.


----------



## got10 (Jul 7, 2012)

Gu are super fast lizards . You gotta be if you want to catch fresh meat in the wild 
. Don't worry about the tail. My female red had her tail eaten by a female b/w cagemate. It grew back but not as pretty as the original tail It came back with a sort of pinkish cartilaginous appearance


----------



## got10 (Jul 7, 2012)

cant seem to attach pics


----------

